# Push Pole Holster



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

I want something that I can use to clip in the push pole so I can cast at fish...

I've found a couple but one was $40. Anyone know of any others or make their own?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

http://www.microskiff.com/reviews/products/butt-rest.html


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

What are you trying to do RK?
Set the push pole down for just a second,
or tie up to the push pole to stake out?

As a ******* Engineer, I thought about it for a bit, on the way to the fridge.
Brrrrp, 'scuse me....and to get a quick grip on the situation wandered out to the garage
to finish my....er....review the problem. Looked in the tool bin and had a thought.
A cheap solution would be a plastic spring clamp, with the proper diameter jaws.
With the jaws covered with a couple of sections of vinyl tubing
to protect the pole from scratches. Clamp on, clamp off.
With the clamp on a leash attached to your belt, you're always ready to get a grip on your pole.

                                                      

The clamp shown cost less than 2 dollars.


----------



## telltail (Mar 11, 2007)

I made something from all the junk lying in my garage. You can use a 3-6" length piece of plumbers PVC (I forget the circumference, but about the width of your pushpole)--cut it length wise on both sides, wide enough so your puspole slips/pops in and out with a slight bit of resistence. I put some thin sea dek lying around on the inside to help w/the grip. Drill a hole on the middle top of your cut section, slip about 5-6" rope looped thru knotted on the inside and a clip to the other end. I keep this hanging on my belt clip while poling along. Or, just buy the butt rest mentioned - does the same thing.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

I wrap a small bungee cord  around the push pole and use a tool holster sold at ace hardware for $8.99 The tool holster is basically a hook mounted on a plastic frame that clips to your belt. When I see a fish, I slip the push pole onto the hook  and it will slide till it reaches the bungee and it stays in place.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

the fin & feather came equipped with one of those fancy ones from tibor reels, they are really nice  but crazy expensive 









[/img]


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

bend aluminum at an angle, mount to your poling platform.

pic will come later


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

I use a power tool holder from LOWES, it is all plastic and uses a bungee cord to wrap around the push pole. The same thing that Tico is using and it is about $8.00.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

I got something i built a couple years ago for sight fishing -I think you'll like it -sent me a pm i'll get it to you to try/copy ..i'm in south tampa everyday..
-anytide


----------

